# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  درصد پایین زیست

## علی پاتر

سلام بچه ها
اسم من علی ـــــــه
من قضیه م اینطوریه که با اینکه از همه رفقام تو ازمونا زیستو زیاد میزدم :Yahoo (19): ولی حالا از کودن ترینای کلاسمون هم کمتر زیست زدم
بعد کنکور که به دفترچه سوالا نیگا کردم کلی سوال اسون بم چشمک میزنن که من نمیدونم چی شده اصن سرجلسه بهشون فکر ندادم
شجره نامه ک 400تا تست براش زده بودم سر ککور 4تا گزینشم امتحان کردم جواب نیومد...سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم...تست باکتری ها رو نزدم...تست نوترکیبی رو غ زدم...تست چشم رو نزدم...و...و...و...اینایی که میگم خنگ ترین رفقام زدن... :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): زیستم درومد 44 پنوزده تا غ داشتم :Yahoo (19): 
بخدا حالم خیلی خرابه...میخوام سرمو بخارونم سوالا یکی یکی میاد جلو چشم...یه رفیق دارم ب عمرش زیستو از من بیشتر نزده بود زده 68...(نگین دروغ میگه...شک ندارم بهش)
دیگه موندم...هر روز ساعت 12 که از خواب پا میشم(خونه ما ساعت 3ظهربیدارمیشن دیر میخوابیم اخه...)دور از چش خونوادم اهنگ گوش میدمو میزنم زیر گریه...اخه بابام سر کنکور من خ عذاب کشید...یه سال تلاشم تو صفر ضرب شد...دیگه با این زیست هیچی قبول نمیشم...ببخشید شمارم ناراحت کردم اخه زندگیم جهنم شده...بیچاره بابام :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
خواستم یه دردو دلی کرده باشم :Yahoo (19):

----------


## nurse1997

> سلام بچه ها
> اسم من بدبخت علی ـــــــه
> من قضیه م اینطوریه که با اینکه از همه رفقام تو ازمونا زیستو زیاد میزدمولی حالا از کودن ترینای کلاسمون هم کمتر زیست زدم
> بعد کنکور که به دفترچه سوالا نیگا کردم کلی سوال اسون بم چشمک میزنن که من نمیدونم چی شده اصن سرجلسه بهشون فکر ندادم
> شجره نامه ک 400تا تست براش زده بودم سر ککور 4تا گزینشم امتحان کردم جواب نیومد...سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم...تست باکتری ها رو نزدم...تست نوترکیبی رو غ زدم...تست چشم رو نزدم...و...و...و...اینایی که میگم خنگ ترین رفقام زدن...زیستم درومد 44 پنوزده تا غ داشتم
> بخدا حالم خیلی خرابه...میخوام سرمو بخارونم سوالا یکی یکی میاد جلو چشم...یه رفیق دارم ب عمرش زیستو از من بیشتر نزده بود زده 68...(نگین دروغ میگه...شک ندارم بهش)
> دیگه موندم...هر روز ساعت 12 که از خواب پا میشم(خونه ما ساعت 3ظهربیدارمیشن دیر میخوابیم اخه...)دور از چش خونوادم اهنگ گوش میدمو میزنم زیر گریه...اخه بابام سر کنکور من خ عذاب کشید...یه سال تلاشم تو صفر ضرب شد...دیگه با این زیست هیچی قبول نمیشم...ببخشید شمارم ناراحت کردم اخه زندگیم جهنم شده...بیچاره بابام
> خواستم یه دردو دلی کرده باشم


با سلام من از بچگی درسخون ترین بچه ی فامیلو دوست و اشنام...
همه رتبه زیر هزار منطقه یک ازم امید دارن
ترازم 5200 بود......کنکورمو خوب ندادم در حدی که جرئت نکردم دفترچه رو نگاه بندازم در این حد........به همه میگم بابا من ترازم پایین بود قبول نمیشم میگن قلمچی همش چرته..........
مگه خانواده من سختی نکشیدن؟؟؟؟ببینید این سختی ها واسه همه هست.خانواده همه سال کنکور بچه هاشون اذیت میشن......اصن بقول مامانم سالی ک بچه کنکور داره باید همه اعضای خانواده زندگیشونو تحت الشعاع قرار بدن......
نگران نباش...یبار درصداتو واسم تو  ی تایپیک فرستاده بودی...پزشکی قبولی
اصن قبولم نشدی دنیا ک ب اخر نرسیده....

----------


## Defne

> سلام بچه ها
> اسم من بدبخت علی ـــــــه
> من قضیه م اینطوریه که با اینکه از همه رفقام تو ازمونا زیستو زیاد میزدمولی حالا از کودن ترینای کلاسمون هم کمتر زیست زدم
> بعد کنکور که به دفترچه سوالا نیگا کردم کلی سوال اسون بم چشمک میزنن که من نمیدونم چی شده اصن سرجلسه بهشون فکر ندادم
> شجره نامه ک 400تا تست براش زده بودم سر ککور 4تا گزینشم امتحان کردم جواب نیومد...سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم...تست باکتری ها رو نزدم...تست نوترکیبی رو غ زدم...تست چشم رو نزدم...و...و...و...اینایی که میگم خنگ ترین رفقام زدن...زیستم درومد 44 پنوزده تا غ داشتم
> بخدا حالم خیلی خرابه...میخوام سرمو بخارونم سوالا یکی یکی میاد جلو چشم...یه رفیق دارم ب عمرش زیستو از من بیشتر نزده بود زده 68...(نگین دروغ میگه...شک ندارم بهش)
> دیگه موندم...هر روز ساعت 12 که از خواب پا میشم(خونه ما ساعت 3ظهربیدارمیشن دیر میخوابیم اخه...)دور از چش خونوادم اهنگ گوش میدمو میزنم زیر گریه...اخه بابام سر کنکور من خ عذاب کشید...یه سال تلاشم تو صفر ضرب شد...دیگه با این زیست هیچی قبول نمیشم...ببخشید شمارم ناراحت کردم اخه زندگیم جهنم شده...بیچاره بابام
> خواستم یه دردو دلی کرده باشم


سلام 
ببین درسته یکمی خراب کردی ولی هنوز که نتایج نیومده شاید درسای دیگت جبرانش کنه..درصد گرفتی درسای دیگتو؟
این همه ناراحتی اخه دردی دوا نمیکنه
باید به فکر باشی  که قراره چیکار کنی
درسته همش فکرش میاد سراغت ولی باید بشینی باخودت حساب کتاب کنی که "علی تهش چی ؟اینهمه گریه کنم که تهش چی بشه؟تو نتیجم فرقی ایجادمیکنه این گریه ها؟یاباید یه فکر اساسی بکشم؟"

گرفتی منظورمو؟ :Yahoo (99):

----------


## علی پاتر

> با سلام من از بچگی درسخون ترین بچه ی فامیلو دوست و اشنام...
> همه رتبه زیر هزار منطقه یک ازم امید دارن
> ترازم 5200 بود......کنکورمو خوب ندادم در حدی که جرئت نکردم دفترچه رو نگاه بندازم در این حد........به همه میگم بابا من ترازم پایین بود قبول نمیشم میگن قلمچی همش چرته..........
> مگه خانواده من سختی نکشیدن؟؟؟؟ببینید این سختی ها واسه همه هست.خانواده همه سال کنکور بچه هاشون اذیت میشن......اصن بقول مامانم سالی ک بچه کنکور داره باید همه اعضای خانواده زندگیشونو تحت الشعاع قرار بدن......
> نگران نباش...یبار درصداتو واسم تو  ی تایپیک فرستاده بودی...پزشکی قبولی
> اصن قبولم نشدی دنیا ک ب اخر نرسیده....


درصدام اینان
ادب46
عربی 60 65
دینی 70 75
زیان 80
ریاضی30
شیمی68
فیزیک و زیست 45
ااخه میدونی بابای من یه جور خاصی زجر کشیده...اون چون میدونست من سر کتاب بند نمیشم 3 سال(بخدا 3سال شبانه روزی)یه میز خرید گذاشت بغل میز من درس خوند...45سالشه نشست برا کنکور خوند و حتی یه بارم سر جلسه نرفت...من بابام یه اموزشگاه کنکور داره...اصن من خ بدبختم حتی تصورشم نمیتونی بکنی شرایط منو...بغضم گرفت باز....بیچاره بابام :Yahoo (19):

----------


## علی پاتر

> سلام 
> ببین درسته یکمی خراب کردی ولی هنوز که نتایج نیومده شاید درسای دیگت جبرانش کنه..درصد گرفتی درسای دیگتو؟
> این همه ناراحتی اخه دردی دوا نمیکنه
> باید به فکر باشی  که قراره چیکار کنی
> درسته همش فکرش میاد سراغت ولی باید بشینی باخودت حساب کتاب کنی که "علی تهش چی ؟اینهمه گریه کنم که تهش چی بشه؟تو نتیجم فرقی ایجادمیکنه این گریه ها؟یاباید یه فکر اساسی بکشم؟"
> 
> گرفتی منظورمو؟


اخه من عمم سال اولش ک کنکور قبول نشد بابام یادمه به بهونه گریه کردن رفت حموم کلی گریه کرد...
حالا اخه منه الاغ چطوری به چشاش نیگا کنم ها؟؟ :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## nurse1997

> درصدام اینان
> ادب46
> عربی 60 65
> دینی 70 75
> زیان 80
> ریاضی30
> شیمی68
> فیزیک و زیست 45
> ااخه میدونی بابای من یه جور خاصی زجر کشیده...اون چون میدونست من سر کتاب بند نمیشم 3 سال(بخدا 3سال شبانه روزی)یه میز خرید گذاشت بغل میز من درس خوند...45سالشه نشست برا کنکور خوند و حتی یه بارم سر جلسه نرفت...من بابام یه اموزشگاه کنکور داره...اصن من خ بدبختم حتی تصورشم نمیتونی بکنی شرایط منو...بغضم گرفت باز....بیچاره بابام


اولا افرین به این مسئولیت پذیری
دوما همون صحبت های بالا..........ولی درصدات خوبه.....چ کار جالبی انجام داد.مامان منم سالها از درد پا رنج میبره امسال میخاست عمل کنه بخاطر کنکور من اینکارو نکرد....بعضی وقتا از درد پا خابش نمیبرد......ولی نمیدونم چرا گریم نمیاد..هر وقت خعلی گند میزدم اشکم درنمیومد.حتما خیلی گند زدم.حتما.بعدم اینجور ک بوش میاد شما از اول بچه درسخون نبودی.ولی من از اول تریپ خرخون داشتم همه الان ب امید پزشکین.ولی ....من عین خیالم نیس......ای شکوفه تو سرم.....

----------


## nurse1997

باز خوبه گریه میکنی سبک میشی......من اشکم درنمیاد

----------


## Defne

> اخه من عمم سال اولش ک کنکور قبول نشد بابام یادمه به بهونه گریه کردن رفت حموم کلی گریه کرد...
> حالا اخه منه الاغ چطوری به چشاش نیگا کنم ها؟؟


اینی که میگی مشکل بیشتر ماهاست :Yahoo (21): اخه با گریه تو چیزی درست نمیشه که :Yahoo (21): 
من جات باشم- که واسه بابات اینقد ناراحتی- میشینم میخونم..خب تو که میگی خراب کردی پس لاقل بشین به درس خوندن واسه95 :Yahoo (21):  بابات بدونه واقعا درس میخونی نه که الکی زحمتشو داری تلف میکنی البته امیدوارم درصدای دیگت جبران کنه وهمین امسال چیزی که میخوای قبول شی- :Yahoo (3):

----------


## علی پاتر

> باز خوبه گریه میکنی سبک میشی......من اشکم درنمیاد


اره یه دوساعتی سبک میشم ولی باز بابام میاد تو ذهنم...شجره نامه هایی که با هم حل کردیم میاد تو ذهنم...جمله هایی که تو وایت بردم برام مینوشت میاد ذهنم...بعد دوباره باید 15 ساعت صبر کنم ساعت بشه 12 ظهر برم سر اهنگ و گریه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): کاش هیچوقت ب این دنیا پا نذاشته بودم...الان دیگه راهی نیست باید تحمل کنم این روزای سختو :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Defne

> درصدام اینان
> ادب46
> عربی 60 65
> دینی 70 75
> زیان 80
> ریاضی30
> شیمی68
> فیزیک و زیست 45
> ااخه میدونی بابای من یه جور خاصی زجر کشیده...اون چون میدونست من سر کتاب بند نمیشم 3 سال(بخدا 3سال شبانه روزی)یه میز خرید گذاشت بغل میز من درس خوند...45سالشه نشست برا کنکور خوند و حتی یه بارم سر جلسه نرفت...من بابام یه اموزشگاه کنکور داره...اصن من خ بدبختم حتی تصورشم نمیتونی بکنی شرایط منو...بغضم گرفت باز....بیچاره بابام


درصدات خوبن امیدوارم قبول شی...
ترجیحا تا نتایج ابغوره نگیر :Yahoo (4): 
یه کاری جور کن چمدونم بازی چیزی..پسرابخوان خوب میتونن فکرشونو مشغول کنن تو چرانتونی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی پاتر

> اینی که میگی مشکل بیشتر ماهاستاخه با گریه تو چیزی درست نمیشه که
> من جات باشم- که واسه بابات اینقد ناراحتی- میشینم میخونم..خب تو که میگی خراب کردی پس لاقل بشین به درس خوندن واسه95 بابات بدونه واقعا درس میخونی نه که الکی زحمتشو داری تلف میکنی البته امیدوارم درصدای دیگت جبران کنه وهمین امسال چیزی که میخوای قبول شی-


اخه من دیگه یه سال چی بخونم...بخدا من امسال سوادشو داشتم نمیدونم چرا زیستو اینطوری زدم...یه سال باید تموم این مطلبارو که کلمه به کلمه حفظمو چطوری بخونم...
میگم دیگه شرایط من غیرقابل تصور خرابه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M a s o u d

بابات باید بهت افتخار کنه...
همه بچه ها اینقدر مسئولیت پذیر نیستن...
اما وقتی یه اتفاق میفته دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد.گریه هم هیچ مشکلی رو حل نمیکنه.
مهم اینه که تلاشت رو کردی...

----------


## علی پاتر

> بابات باید بهت افتخار کنه...
> همه بچه ها اینقدر مسئولیت پذیر نیستن...
> اما وقتی یه اتفاق میفته دیگه نمیشه کاریش کرد.گریه هم هیچ مشکلی رو حل نمیکنه.
> مهم اینه که تلاشت رو کردی...


داش مسعود منم برا همین ناراحتم که چرا با اینکه تلاشمو کردم...ولی دونسته هامو رو پاسخبرگ پیاده نکردم...این خ ازارم میده...منی که کله زیستو نقطه به نقطه ازبرم اخه زیست44؟؟؟

----------


## Defne

> اخه من دیگه یه سال چی بخونم...بخدا من امسال سوادشو داشتم نمیدونم چرا زیستو اینطوری زدم...یه سال باید تموم این مطلبارو که کلمه به کلمه حفظمو چطوری بخونم...
> میگم دیگه شرایط من غیرقابل تصور خرابه


اگه اینقد ناراحتی بله :Yahoo (21): 
خب داری میگی من بابام فلان خودم اینجوری بعد گریه..خب گریه که دردی دوا نمیکنه مگه نه؟ :Yahoo (99): 
خودتو نزن اونراه خوب میفهمی منظورم چیه :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Defne

> داش مسعود منم برا همین ناراحتم که چرا با اینکه تلاشمو کردم...ولی دونسته هامو رو پاسخبرگ پیاده نکردم...این خ ازارم میده...منی که کله زیستو نقطه به نقطه ازبرم اخه زیست44؟؟؟


اره دیگه داش کنکور همینه :Yahoo (21): ملوم نمیکنه قراره چیکار کنی سرجلسه..اصلا اعتباری نیست چیزی که در طول سال خیلی خوب خوندی سرجلسه پیاده کنی :Yahoo (21): حرفم شاید تاحدودی بهانه باشه ولی خب...

----------


## علی پاتر

> اگه اینقد ناراحتی بله
> خب داری میگی من بابام فلان خودم اینجوری بعد گریه..خب گریه که دردی دوا نمیکنه مگه نه؟
> خودتو نزن اونراه خوب میفهمی منظورم چیه


اره گریه کاری نمیکنه ولی حالا منمو یه عمر حسرت...
بنظرت این اتفاق وحشتناک میتونه تقدیر الهی باشه؟ینی خدا اینطوری بخواد که من سیرابی رو روده ببینم(گرچه اختلاف بسیارفاحشی دارن)بعد کنکور قبول نشم؟یا همش سر بی دقتیه منه و مقصر خودمم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M a s o u d

> داش مسعود منم برا همین ناراحتم که چرا با اینکه تلاشمو کردم...ولی دونسته هامو رو پاسخبرگ پیاده نکردم...این خ ازارم میده...منی که کله زیستو نقطه به نقطه ازبرم اخه زیست44؟؟؟


داشی برا خیلی ها از این اتفاقا میوفته...
من خودم توی فیزیک همینجوری شدم. ساعت مطالعه ی فیزیکم از زیست بیشتر بود.
8 تا سوال رو اشتباه زدم!!! فقط دو تا سوال رو تقسیم بر دو نکرده بودم؟؟؟ خیلی ناراحت شدم ولی ازش گذشتم.الان دیگه کاری نمیشه کرد.
زندگی ادامه داره...
(با این جمله اخری خیلی حال کردم :Yahoo (76): )

----------


## علی پاتر

> داشی برا خیلی ها از این اتفاقا میوفته...
> من خودم توی فیزیک همینجوری شدم. ساعت مطالعه ی فیزیکم از زیست بیشتر بود.
> 8 تا سوال رو اشتباه زدم!!! فقط دو تا سوال رو تقسیم بر دو نکرده بودم؟؟؟ خیلی ناراحت شدم ولی ازش گذشتم.الان دیگه کاری نمیشه کرد.
> زندگی ادامه داره...
> (با این جمله اخری خیلی حال کردم)


منم حال کردم :Yahoo (1): 
چند زدی داش فیزیکو؟؟ من کلا 17 تا سوال زدم از فیزیک ینی زیست خیلی وقتمو گرفت ک اونم شد 44 :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Defne

> اره گریه کاری نمیکنه ولی حالا منمو یه عمر حسرت...
> بنظرت این اتفاق وحشتناک میتونه تقدیر الهی باشه؟ینی خدا اینطوری بخواد که من سیرابی رو روده ببینم(گرچه اختلاف بسیارفاحشی دارن)بعد کنکور قبول نشم؟یا همش سر بی دقتیه منه و مقصر خودمم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


سر بی دقتیه خودته :Yahoo (21): 
خدا فکر نمیکنم همچین تقدیری بنویسه واسه کسی :Yahoo (21): 
مانباید گناه وکم کاری خودمون تقصیر بقیه و بیشتر وقتا خدا بندازیم :Yahoo (99):  واسه اروم کردن خودمون خوبه ولی خودمونم خوب میدونیم واقعیت چیه

----------


## علی پاتر

> سر بی دقتیه خودته
> خدا فکر نمیکنم همچین تقدیری بنویسه واسه کسی
> مانباید گناه وکم کاری خودمون تقصیر بقیه و بیشتر وقتا خدا بندازیم واسه اروم کردن خودمون خوبه ولی خودمونم خوب میدونیم واقعیت چیه


ممنون از دلگرمیت!!کلا ادم منطقی هستی ولی این همیشه خوب نیس :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Defne

> ممنون از دلگرمیت!!کلا ادم منطقی هستی ولی این همیشه خوب نیس


خب ببخشید ولی اخه حرف زور میزنی :Yahoo (4): 
والا چی بگم..خداییش  حرف درستو گفتم دیگه :Yahoo (4): یکمی فکر کن تاکی میتونی گریه کنی :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی پاتر

> خب ببخشید ولی اخه حرف زور میزنی
> والا چی بگم..خداییش  حرف درستو گفتم دیگهیکمی فکر کن تاکی میتونی گریه کنی


پس تقدیر خدا تو کنکور کجاش دخالت میکنه؟؟!!
عاغا ولم کن تقدیر خداس :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## HaDJoon

قبول دارم ما کم کاری خودمونو گردن خدا نباید بندازیم ولی بعضی وقتا خدا یه چیزایی رو میبینه که ما نمیبینیم.تو اطرافت بگرد ببین دکتری رو نمیشناسی که کلا پولداره ولی ارامش نداره. که ماشین خوب داره ولی با بچه هاش درگیره؟ باور کنید اینا قصه و کلید اسرار نیست! شاید اگه دکتر یا هرچی بشی اون ایندت بشه! حالا بچه ها میان میگن اون بیکارا هم ارامش ندارن و... 
بله منم میدونم!راضی بودن بهترین نعمت دنیاست! خدا رو شکر کنیم! الان پول داری کتاب بخری مادر و پدر داری خونه داری سواد داری اینترنت داری. به خدا زندگی الانت که هیچی یک دهم اون ارزوی خیلیاست!
منم امسال خیلی خوندم. تو یکی از سه تا مدرسه ی عالی ایران درس خوندم ولی خراب کردم! گزینه دو بالا 300 نمیرفتم ولی الان افتضاح کردم! پس اروم باش! تهش هیچی نمیشه! سالی 500 هزارتا کنکور میدن 3000 تا دکتر میشن! بقیه ادم نیستن؟ این استرسیه که این موسسات تزریق میکنن!اروم باش! دیگه شارژ گوشیم داره تموم میشه! فعلا!

----------


## M a s o u d

> منم حال کردم
> چند زدی داش فیزیکو؟؟ من کلا 17 تا سوال زدم از فیزیک ینی زیست خیلی وقتمو گرفت ک اونم شد 44


46%

----------


## علی پاتر

> قبول دارم ما کم کاری خودمونو گردن خدا نباید بندازیم ولی بعضی وقتا خدا یه چیزایی رو میبینه که ما نمیبینیم.تو اطرافت بگرد ببین دکتری رو نمیشناسی که کلا پولداره ولی ارامش نداره. که ماشین خوب داره ولی با بچه هاش درگیره؟ باور کنید اینا قصه و کلید اسرار نیست! شاید اگه دکتر یا هرچی بشی اون ایندت بشه! حالا بچه ها میان میگن اون بیکارا هم ارامش ندارن و... 
> بله منم میدونم!راضی بودن بهترین نعمت دنیاست! خدا رو شکر کنیم! الان پول داری کتاب بخری مادر و پدر داری خونه داری سواد داری اینترنت داری. به خدا زندگی الانت که هیچی یک دهم اون ارزوی خیلیاست!
> منم امسال خیلی خوندم. تو یکی از سه تا مدرسه ی عالی ایران درس خوندم ولی خراب کردم! گزینه دو بالا 300 نمیرفتم ولی الان افتضاح کردم! پس اروم باش! تهش هیچی نمیشه! سالی 500 هزارتا کنکور میدن 3000 تا دکتر میشن! بقیه ادم نیستن؟ این استرسیه که این موسسات تزریق میکنن!اروم باش! دیگه شارژ گوشیم داره تموم میشه! فعلا!


ممنون داشی
نمیدونم دیگه خودمو سپردم به خدا!!
خدایا بخاطر این هندونه ای که جلومه شکرت :Yahoo (4): 
منم گزینه میرفتم چ جالب...
ولی یه قضیه ای هم که هست بحث تلاشه وزحمت ک خدا گفته لیس للانسان الا ما سعی...این حقم نبود بحث اینه...الان با این اتفاق بین منو کسی که تو هفته 4 ساعت زیست نمیخوند کلن از بین رفته... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## M a s o u d

> سر بی دقتیه خودته
> خدا فکر نمیکنم همچین تقدیری بنویسه واسه کسی
> مانباید گناه وکم کاری خودمون تقصیر بقیه و بیشتر وقتا خدا بندازیم واسه اروم کردن خودمون خوبه ولی خودمونم خوب میدونیم واقعیت چیه


بعضی اوقات باید یکم کمتر منطقی باشیم!!!
معلم ریاضیمون میگفت من از خدا یه چیزی خواستم(خیلی مذهبیه) بهم نداد.
انقد از خدا خواست که اخر خدا اونو به ارزوش رسوند. خودش میگفت یک هفته بیشتر طول نکشید تا فهمیدم چه اشتباهی کردم!!!
از اونموقع فهمیدم که نباید به زور از خدا چیزی خواست.
درسته نباید همه چیزو گردن خدا بندازیم. من میگم تا جایی که جون داریم باید برای هدفمون تلاش کنیم. ولی بعضی چیزا دیگه دست ما نیست. شاید فک کنید که یکم عجیب فک میکنم ولی خب...اینم یه جور طرز فکره. 
درست و غلط بودنش.........

----------


## M a s o u d

> ممنون داشی
> نمیدونم دیگه خودمو سپردم به خدا!!
> خدایا بخاطر این هندونه ای که جلومه شکرت
> منم گزینه میرفتم چ جالب...
> ولی یه قضیه ای هم که هست بحث تلاشه وزحمت ک خدا گفته لیس للانسان الا ما سعی...این حقم نبود بحث اینه...الان با این اتفاق بین منو کسی که تو هفته 4 ساعت زیست نمیخوند کلن از بین رفته...


شاید اگه شما یه سال دیگه بخونی رتبه ی خیلی خیلی بهتری بیاری؟؟!!!
شاید اگه رشته ی خوب انتخاب کنی و براش تلاش کنی موفق تر از دوستات بشی؟؟!!
الان وقت این نیست که به ناعدالتی دنیا فک کنی.

----------


## علی پاتر

> بعضی اوقات باید یکم کمتر منطقی باشیم!!!
> معلم ریاضیمون میگفت من از خدا یه چیزی خواستم(خیلی مذهبیه) بهم نداد.
> انقد از خدا خواست که اخر خدا اونو به ارزوش رسوند. خودش میگفت یک هفته بیشتر طول نکشید تا فهمیدم چه اشتباهی کردم!!!
> از اونموقع فهمیدم که نباید به زور از خدا چیزی خواست.
> درسته نباید همه چیزو گردن خدا بندازیم. من میگم تا جایی که جون داریم باید برای هدفمون تلاش کنیم. ولی بعضی چیزا دیگه دست ما نیست. شاید فک کنید که یکم عجیب فک میکنم ولی خب...اینم یه جور طرز فکره. 
> درست و غلط بودنش.........


پس با این حساب من نقشی تو خراب کردنم نداشتم شاید چون تلاشمو کرده بودم...سرجلسه تمرکز داشتم درحد عقاب!!
نمیدونم شاید من اگه تبریز قبول میشدم ماشینی چیزی لهم میکرد...خدا داند... :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## علی پاتر

> شاید اگه شما یه سال دیگه بخونی رتبه ی خیلی خیلی بهتری بیاری؟؟!!!
> شاید اگه رشته ی خوب انتخاب کنی و براش تلاش کنی موفق تر از دوستات بشی؟؟!!
> الان وقت این نیست که به ناعدالتی دنیا فک کنی.


وای چقد خوب حرف میزنی تو :Yahoo (117): 
اره شاید اگه 95 بمونم رتیه شم ک البته اونم اگه خدا بخواد :Yahoo (19): نمیدونم که خدا چی میخواد...شاید این تقاص یه سال نماز نخوندنو ضعف ایمانو اینا بود که دارم پس میدم...خیلی پیچیدس کارای خدا...ولی باز خودمو سپردم بهش دیگه...نمیدونم هرچی خدا بخواد!!!

----------


## Defne

> وای چقد خوب حرف میزنی تو
> اره شاید اگه 95 بمونم رتیه شم ک البته اونم اگه خدا بخوادنمیدونم که خدا چی میخواد...شاید این تقاص یه سال نماز نخوندنو ضعف ایمانو اینا بود که دارم پس میدم...خیلی پیچیدس کارای خدا...ولی باز خودمو سپردم بهش دیگه...نمیدونم هرچی خدا بخواد!!!


از کامنت اول منم فرمودم :Yahoo (4): بشین بخون واسه95 :Yahoo (4): 
انشالله امسال میاری- نیووردی هم که میخونی دیگه :Yahoo (99): 
حالام خواهشا این ابغوره ها رو بزا دم در. یه سرگرمی جور کن واسه خودت..میگفتی سردرس بند نمیشی بابات بنده خدا بات پا بوده بخونی..خب حالا دیگه بیکاری هرکاری دوسداری بکن -نه هرکاری :Yahoo (4): - تااعلام نتایج اولیه تا ببینیم چی پیش میاد :Yahoo (65): 

+خوشم میاد اینهمه ابغوره گرفتی از اخرم قبول میشی بعد من تمام ابغوره هاتو میزنم تو سرت :Yahoo (4): شوخی بود  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## M a s o u d

> وای چقد خوب حرف میزنی تو
> اره شاید اگه 95 بمونم رتیه شم ک البته اونم اگه خدا بخوادنمیدونم که خدا چی میخواد...شاید این تقاص یه سال نماز نخوندنو ضعف ایمانو اینا بود که دارم پس میدم...خیلی پیچیدس کارای خدا...ولی باز خودمو سپردم بهش دیگه...نمیدونم هرچی خدا بخواد!!!


مرسی داداشی...
البته منم نماز نخوندم(بیشترش به خاطر تنبلی ولی خب الان میخونم)
تعریف ما از یه زندگی یا یه کار خوب با تعریف خدا از اونا خیلی فرق داره...
اون چیزی که خدا بهش میگه خوشبختی رستگاری توی اخرته...
اون چیزی که ما میگیم خوشبختی اینه که پزشک بشیم کلی پول دربیاریم.مسافت بریم اروپا :Yahoo (76):  (یکمم جون ملتو نجات بدیم خخخخ)
در کل همه چیز بر میگرده به طرز تفکرت.نوع نگاهت...

----------


## علی پاتر

> از کامنت اول منم فرمودمبشین بخون واسه95
> انشالله امسال میاری- نیووردی هم که میخونی دیگه
> حالام خواهشا این ابغوره ها رو بزا دم در. یه سرگرمی جور کن واسه خودت..میگفتی سردرس بند نمیشی بابات بنده خدا بات پا بوده بخونی..خب حالا دیگه بیکاری هرکاری دوسداری بکن -نه هرکاری- تااعلام نتایج اولیه تا ببینیم چی پیش میاد
> 
> +خوشم میاد اینهمه ابغوره گرفتی از اخرم قبول میشی بعد من تمام ابغوره هاتو میزنم تو سرتشوخی بود


تو دعا کن من قبول بشم اصن بعدش تانکر بیار از روم رد شو تو!! :Yahoo (4): 
سرگرمی هم پیدا نمیشه لامصب...فقط اهنگه ک اونم خوراکه واسه ابغوره :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## علی پاتر

> مرسی داداشی...
> البته منم نماز نخوندم(بیشترش به خاطر تنبلی ولی خب الان میخونم)
> تعریف ما از یه زندگی یا یه کار خوب با تعریف خدا از اونا خیلی فرق داره...
> اون چیزی که خدا بهش میگه خوشبختی رستگاری توی اخرته...
> اون چیزی که ما میگیم خوشبختی اینه که پزشک بشیم کلی پول دربیاریم.مسافت بریم اروپا (یکمم جون ملتو نجات بدیم خخخخ)
> در کل همه چیز بر میگرده به طرز تفکرت.نوع نگاهت...


ما مشکلمون اینجاس ک اخرش ن دنیا داریم ن اخرت :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
خدا ب داد هممون برسه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## M a s o u d

> ما مشکلمون اینجاس ک اخرش ن دنیا داریم ن اخرت
> خدا ب داد هممون برسه


همین که داریم توی ایران زندگی میکنیم خدا یکراست مارو میفرسته بهشت!!!!

----------


## Defne

> تو دعا کن من قبول بشم اصن بعدش تانکر بیار از روم رد شو تو!!
> سرگرمی هم پیدا نمیشه لامصب...فقط اهنگه ک اونم خوراکه واسه ابغوره


از پسوند اسمت انگار اهل فیلمی اونم سینمای نوجوان :Yahoo (4): 
شوخی کردم ..فیلم ببین فیلم خیلی فازه..سریال امریکایی بیشتر :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی پاتر

> همین که داریم توی ایران زندگی میکنیم خدا یکراست مارو میفرسته بهشت!!!!


میگن تو جهنم وقتی اهل جهنم ناله زاری میکنن ایرونیا میزنن زیر خنده میگن اینا ک الان دارین ازش ناله میکنین واس ما خاطرس :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## M a s o u d

> از پسوند اسمت انگار اهل فیلمی اونم سینمای نوجوان
> شوخی کردم ..فیلم ببین فیلم خیلی فازه..سریال امریکایی بیشتر


راس میگه...
بشین Interstellar رو نگاه کن برات خوبه

----------


## علی پاتر

> از پسوند اسمت انگار اهل فیلمی اونم سینمای نوجوان
> شوخی کردم ..فیلم ببین فیلم خیلی فازه..سریال امریکایی بیشتر


چنتا فیلم خوب اسمشونو برام پ.خ کن بزارم واسه دانلود...وای مدیر اگه بفهمه بحث ب فیلم امریکایی رسیده یه راست اخراجم میکنه :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 
واسه اینکه ازبحث خارج نشیم!!1.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
زیستمو چیکا کنم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): ( :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19): 44درصدو کجای دلم بزارم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (19): دیگه زنجان هم قبول نمیشم :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Defne

> چنتا فیلم خوب اسمشونو برام پ.خ کن بزارم واسه دانلود...وای مدیر اگه بفهمه بحث ب فیلم امریکایی رسیده یه راست اخراجم میکنه
> واسه اینکه ازبحث خارج نشیم!!1.........
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> ...


جمش کن بابا اینقد ابغوره گرفتی حالمون بدشد :Yahoo (4): خجالت نمیکشی با100کیلو وزن اشک میریزی :Yahoo (4): 
فیلمم کافیه گوگل سرچ کن فیلم جدید :Yahoo (4): خب اخه سلایق فرق میکنه من شاید فیلمی که میبینم باتو خیلی فرق کنه :Yahoo (99):

----------


## علی پاتر

> جمش کن بابا اینقد ابغوره گرفتی حالمون بدشدخجالت نمیکشی با100کیلو وزن اشک میریزی
> فیلمم کافیه گوگل سرچ کن فیلم جدیدخب اخه سلایق فرق میکنه من شاید فیلمی که میبینم باتو خیلی فرق کنه


یبار تو گوگل فیلم جدید زدم کاری کرد یه سال نماز نخوندم!!لامصب گوگل خ بی ادبه... :Yahoo (19): اخه چطوری بخندم؟؟ :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): 
بیا :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): راضی شدی؟؟
حالا برام پ.خ کن :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Defne

> یبار تو گوگل فیلم جدید زدم کاری کرد یه سال نماز نخوندم!!لامصب گوگل خ بی ادبه...اخه چطوری بخندم؟؟
> بیاراضی شدی؟؟
> حالا برام پ.خ کن


نه دیگه هنوز که آویزونی-قیافتو میگم- :Yahoo (4): نمیشه :Yahoo (4): 
اوه اوه من بگم که کاملا از دین خارج میشی :Yahoo (23): پس همون هری پاتر نگاه کن :Yahoo (4): اخرش من اخطار میگیرم سراین چرتا که میگم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی پاتر

> نه دیگه هنوز که آویزونی-قیافتو میگم-نمیشه
> اوه اوه من بگم که کاملا از دین خارج میشیپس همون هری پاتر نگاه کناخرش من اخطار میگیرم سراین چرتا که میگم


نه دیگه تا 12فردا خوبم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (10):  :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (76): 
برم هری پاترامو مورور!کنم من راس میگی!!

----------


## simin11

فراموش کن کنکور امسالو.
منم پارسال با اینکه واقعا آماده بودم طرفای ساعت 10 و نیم حالم بد شد و زیست و فیزیکو داغون زدم ولی همونموقع فراموش کردم و خداروشکر امسال از کنکورم راضی بودم.

----------


## Mohammad DH

ما تو خونوادمون از این مدل داستان تو دو مدل داشتیم 
اولی دختر تجربی بود همه رو دو رقمی روش حساب می کردن سر امتحان حالش بد شد و گند زد عشق پزشکی بود ولی قبول نشد و رفت یه رشته دیگه اونم یه چن ماه گریه می کرد ولی الان می گه خدارو شکر که پزشکی قبول نشدم اصلا کار من نیست و از رشتش الان خیلی راضیه 
دومی پسر بود رشته ریاضی اونم مشابه این شد الان اونم می گه خوب شد رتبم خوب نشد وگرنه تحت تاثیر جو می رفتم برق می خوندم که اصلا دوست ندارم ولی حالا که رفته فیزیک می خونه خیلی راضیه
گاهی اوقات اتفاقاتی تو زندگی می افته که الان بهش بدو بیراه می گی ولی بعدا به خاطرش خدا رو شکر می کنی مطمئن باش 
این سوسول بازیارم بزار کنار ابروی هرچی مرده بردی!!!

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

> سلام بچه ها
> اسم من بدبخت علی ـــــــه
> من قضیه م اینطوریه که با اینکه از همه رفقام تو ازمونا زیستو زیاد میزدمولی حالا از کودن ترینای کلاسمون هم کمتر زیست زدم
> بعد کنکور که به دفترچه سوالا نیگا کردم کلی سوال اسون بم چشمک میزنن که من نمیدونم چی شده اصن سرجلسه بهشون فکر ندادم
> شجره نامه ک 400تا تست براش زده بودم سر ککور 4تا گزینشم امتحان کردم جواب نیومد...سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم...تست باکتری ها رو نزدم...تست نوترکیبی رو غ زدم...تست چشم رو نزدم...و...و...و...اینایی که میگم خنگ ترین رفقام زدن...زیستم درومد 44 پنوزده تا غ داشتم
> بخدا حالم خیلی خرابه...میخوام سرمو بخارونم سوالا یکی یکی میاد جلو چشم...یه رفیق دارم ب عمرش زیستو از من بیشتر نزده بود زده 68...(نگین دروغ میگه...شک ندارم بهش)
> دیگه موندم...هر روز ساعت 12 که از خواب پا میشم(خونه ما ساعت 3ظهربیدارمیشن دیر میخوابیم اخه...)دور از چش خونوادم اهنگ گوش میدمو میزنم زیر گریه...اخه بابام سر کنکور من خ عذاب کشید...یه سال تلاشم تو صفر ضرب شد...دیگه با این زیست هیچی قبول نمیشم...ببخشید شمارم ناراحت کردم اخه زندگیم جهنم شده...بیچاره بابام
> خواستم یه دردو دلی کرده باشم


پسر خوب شما احیانا بورسیه که نمیخواستی؟؟؟
باتوجه به افت درصد ها توی کنکور امسال شما خیلی راحت به رشته های پزشکی میرسی
زیست امسال کم کمش 50 دقیقه وقت میخواست که همه ی کارشناسا گفتن
بعد ریاضی و فیزیک غول امسال روهم خوب زدی؟؟؟
 الان دقیقا چی میخوای؟؟؟

----------


## parastoo17

*   ببین دوست عزیزم داداش گلم...
من تو یه وضعیتی بودم سال اولی که باید کنکور می دادم که همه ایمان داشتند من اگه تک نشم دو رقمی دیگه پیک خرابکاری منه نمیخوام قصه تعریف کنم چی شد فقط مقصرش خودم بودم و بس...
اما بابام مث خدا بهم ایمان داشت_قربون خدا برم- اما میدونی وقتی رتبه من اومد و معلوم شد چیکار کردم چی گفت:
کمرم رو شکستی پرستو...
نه بخاطر رتبه...بماند میخوام یه چیزی بگم بعد اون وقتی دید پشیمونم دارم تلاش میکنم باورم کرد...باز امید بست ولی مشکل اینجا بود من باورم به خودم رو از دست دادم و یه کنکور دیگه-92- رو خراب کردم...
این وسط خیلی چیزا پیش اومد و در نهایت من برگشتم تا کنکور 94 رو شرکت کنم و نمیدونم چکار کردم..و
میدونی چرا؟باورم به خودم از دست رفته امید دارم ارزو دارم اما باور ندارم به خودم...
اینطوری به سرم اومد؟ چیشد؟
هیشکی نمیتونه بهت راه حل بده باید خودت بفهمی چجوری خودتو جمع کنی وگرنه میشی تکرار من...
فقط یه چیزی رو بهت توصبه میکنم چون بعد سه سال خودم به کمکش سرپا شدم حرفای هیچ مشاوری بهم کمک نکرد جز یکی...
خود خود بالایی ی شب تا صبح تو گوشم زمزمه کرد..
نه عربی...
فقط گفت 
بازآ...
منم باز اومدم و باز همون کله شق 17 ساله هستم....
خودتو پیدا کن...تلاش کن...و مهمتر از همه بالایی رو سفت بچسب که انصافا فقط به نفعت حکم میده...
خودتو پیدا کن تلاش کن دیر یا زود داره ولی به حرمت همون اشک ها و تلاشت و شرمندگیت خدا همه چیزو رو به راه میکنه هر تضمینی بخوای میکنم...
یا علی*

----------


## Nima77

> سلام بچه ها
> اسم من بدبخت علی ـــــــه
> من قضیه م اینطوریه که با اینکه از همه رفقام تو ازمونا زیستو زیاد میزدمولی حالا از کودن ترینای کلاسمون هم کمتر زیست زدم
> بعد کنکور که به دفترچه سوالا نیگا کردم کلی سوال اسون بم چشمک میزنن که من نمیدونم چی شده اصن سرجلسه بهشون فکر ندادم
> شجره نامه ک 400تا تست براش زده بودم سر ککور 4تا گزینشم امتحان کردم جواب نیومد...سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم...تست باکتری ها رو نزدم...تست نوترکیبی رو غ زدم...تست چشم رو نزدم...و...و...و...اینایی که میگم خنگ ترین رفقام زدن...زیستم درومد 44 پنوزده تا غ داشتم
> بخدا حالم خیلی خرابه...میخوام سرمو بخارونم سوالا یکی یکی میاد جلو چشم...یه رفیق دارم ب عمرش زیستو از من بیشتر نزده بود زده 68...(نگین دروغ میگه...شک ندارم بهش)
> دیگه موندم...هر روز ساعت 12 که از خواب پا میشم(خونه ما ساعت 3ظهربیدارمیشن دیر میخوابیم اخه...)دور از چش خونوادم اهنگ گوش میدمو میزنم زیر گریه...اخه بابام سر کنکور من خ عذاب کشید...یه سال تلاشم تو صفر ضرب شد...دیگه با این زیست هیچی قبول نمیشم...ببخشید شمارم ناراحت کردم اخه زندگیم جهنم شده...بیچاره بابام
> خواستم یه دردو دلی کرده باشم


من تو دبیرستان نمونه یکی از شهرستانای اطرافمون درس میخونم و تو خوابگاه زندگی میکنم.
یادمه دوسال پیش یکی از بچه های پیش دانشگاهی بود که خیلی هوش داشت و زیست رو عالی میزد. کل مدرسه که چه عرض کنم کل شهرستان بهش امید داشتن دورقمی شه.
روز کنکور میرسه و با آمادگی کامل از خواب بلند میشه و میره طرف حوزه که کنکور بده.
در همین حال که داشته میرفته پاش توی جوی کنار خیابون گیر میکنه و با دست میخوره زمین
دست راستش که با اون مینوشته میشکنه و نمیتونه کنکور بده ولی سال بعد کنکور داد درسته که دورقمی نشد و رتبه 900 رو فکر کنم آورد.
این خاطره رو تعریف کردم که بگم این اتفاقا واسه هرکسی ممگنه بیوفته و خودتو واسه کنکور بعدی آماده کن.
انشاالله که باهم رتبه خوبی رو بیاریم
راستی یادت نره زیست رو خیلی مرور کنی که سر جلسه یادن نره.

----------


## soheil-ss1

اینایی که میگن بهش فکر نکن یا چه میدونم به خدا توکل کنو اینا همش حرفه ! 

ببین من بت چی میگم ! 

پاشو برو دوس دختر بگیر خیاله همرو راحت کن عمرا فکرت منحرف شه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryam.23

با ماشین دور دور کن  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## NaKayama

دادا 2 راه پیش روته

1- بشینی هی حسرت بخوری هی برا خودت دلیلی بیاری و از بقیه بخوای آرومت کنن...

2-بشینی با انگیزه با درس گرفتن ازین اشتباهاتت برای امسال خودتو آماده کنی...

درسته اعصابت خورده اما به نظر من اگر کاملا مسط بودی میتونستی با وجود همه این قضایا 60درصدو بزنی...پس بشین رو اون مباحثی که ضعف داری برای سال بعد قشنگ کار کن...

----------


## NaKayama

> با ماشین دور دور کن


بانو راه حل های کاربردیت تو حلقم!

----------


## Mahdi1377

داداش ناراحت نباش تازه پستت رو دیدم.دانشگاه سمنان یا تبریز پزشکی حتما در میای {حتما که میگم یعنی حتما}
یه نفر رو آورده بودن مدرسه ما که صحبت کنه .درصداش اکثرا 40-50 بود پزشکی سمنان در اومد و الان داره میخونه نگران نباش درمیای{انتخاب رشتتو بده یه قلم چی واست انجام بده } یه موقع خودت انجام ندی ؟!
خلاصه نگران نباش راحت درمیای پزشکی.{شوخی نمی کنم} امید هم نمی دم.با تشکر

----------


## nima7

> وای چقد خوب حرف میزنی تو
> اره شاید اگه 95 بمونم رتیه شم ک البته اونم اگه خدا بخوادنمیدونم که خدا چی میخواد...شاید این تقاص یه سال نماز نخوندنو ضعف ایمانو اینا بود که دارم پس میدم...خیلی پیچیدس کارای خدا...ولی باز خودمو سپردم بهش دیگه...نمیدونم هرچی خدا بخواد!!!


علی جان هر چقدر هم خودتو ناراحت کنی گریه کنی حسرت بخوری حسرت تو رو بخوره.... مشکلی حل نمیشه.من یک راه بهت بگم تا زمان اعلام نتایج برو خوش بگذرون و تفریح کن و به این فکر کن که هفتاد درصد تجربی ها سیاهی لشکرن که جمع دصد کل درساشون 100 نمیشه ده درصد باقی موند هم با شرایط نامناسب میان سرجلسه ده درصد سرجلسه استرس میگیردشون میمونه ده درصد مطمین باش اینطوریه.تضمینی زیر 15000 توی یه دانشگاه خیلی خوب تهران قبولی.خودتو به دستای خدای مهربون بسپار بعضی موقع ها صلاحه چشم ادم یک چیزاییو نبینه شاید صلاح بوده چشم من فلان سوالو من نبینم تا تستشو نزنم چه بسا اگر میزدم شاید تست دام دار بود یا غلط در میومد یا خیلی چیزایه دیگه.خداوند از مادر برای ما مهریان تر و از رگ گردن نزیک تر است.
همانا یاد خدا آرام بخش قلب هاست.
بازم اگر خواستی صحبت کنیم بعنوان یک دوست من در خدمتم اینم ایمیل من

----------


## G O L B A R G

> ما تو خونوادمون از این مدل داستان تو دو مدل داشتیم 
> اولی دختر تجربی بود همه رو دو رقمی روش حساب می کردن سر امتحان حالش بد شد و گند زد عشق پزشکی بود ولی قبول نشد و رفت یه رشته دیگه اونم یه چن ماه گریه می کرد ولی الان می گه خدارو شکر که پزشکی قبول نشدم اصلا کار من نیست و از رشتش الان خیلی راضیه 
> دومی پسر بود رشته ریاضی اونم مشابه این شد الان اونم می گه خوب شد رتبم خوب نشد وگرنه تحت تاثیر جو می رفتم برق می خوندم که اصلا دوست ندارم ولی حالا که رفته فیزیک می خونه خیلی راضیه
> گاهی اوقات اتفاقاتی تو زندگی می افته که الان بهش بدو بیراه می گی ولی بعدا به خاطرش خدا رو شکر می کنی مطمئن باش 
> این سوسول بازیارم بزار کنار ابروی هرچی مرده بردی!!!


 
سلام  :Yahoo (4):  حالا دختره ! چه رشته ای رفت ؟؟  :Yahoo (4):  :Y (472):

----------


## Dr.Mojdeh

:Yahoo (21): 
این درصد زیستتم خیلی بد نیستا به زیر دستیات نگا کن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## eli94

> درصدام اینان
> ادب46
> عربی 60 65
> دینی 70 75
> زیان 80
> ریاضی30
> شیمی68
> فیزیک و زیست 45
> ااخه میدونی بابای من یه جور خاصی زجر کشیده...اون چون میدونست من سر کتاب بند نمیشم 3 سال(بخدا 3سال شبانه روزی)یه میز خرید گذاشت بغل میز من درس خوند...45سالشه نشست برا کنکور خوند و حتی یه بارم سر جلسه نرفت...من بابام یه اموزشگاه کنکور داره...اصن من خ بدبختم حتی تصورشم نمیتونی بکنی شرایط منو...بغضم گرفت باز....بیچاره بابام


 شما که پسری..با این درصدا پزشکی قبول میشی نگران نباش.. برو خداروشکر کن دختر نیستی..یه عمره از قبل تاریخ تا به امروز داره به دخترا ظلم میشه ..ایکاش سربازی رو دخترا داشتن ولی سهمیه به این تپلی رو وزارت بهداشت بهشون میداد... نگران نباش اگه معدلت 18/5 به بالا باشه دیگه 100% قبولی

----------


## sepanta1990

> داداش ناراحت نباش تازه پستت رو دیدم.دانشگاه سمنان یا تبریز پزشکی حتما در میای {حتما که میگم یعنی حتما}
> یه نفر رو آورده بودن مدرسه ما که صحبت کنه .درصداش اکثرا 40-50 بود پزشکی سمنان در اومد و الان داره میخونه نگران نباش درمیای{انتخاب رشتتو بده یه قلم چی واست انجام بده } یه موقع خودت انجام ندی ؟!
> خلاصه نگران نباش راحت درمیای پزشکی.{شوخی نمی کنم} امید هم نمی دم.با تشکر


ادم انتخاب رشته به این مهمی رو میده یکی دیگه براش انجام بده؟؟
انتخاب رشته کاری نداره.شما پزشکی میخوای. اگه رتبه ت خوب شد از دانشگاه تهران و بهشتی اگه خوب نشد از یه دانشگاه متوسط به ترتیب اولویتت همه پزشکیا رو بزن.

----------


## ParsaYousefi

> سلام بچه ها
> اسم من بدبخت علی ـــــــه
> من قضیه م اینطوریه که با اینکه از همه رفقام تو ازمونا زیستو زیاد میزدمولی حالا از کودن ترینای کلاسمون هم کمتر زیست زدم
> بعد کنکور که به دفترچه سوالا نیگا کردم کلی سوال اسون بم چشمک میزنن که من نمیدونم چی شده اصن سرجلسه بهشون فکر ندادم
> شجره نامه ک 400تا تست براش زده بودم سر ککور 4تا گزینشم امتحان کردم جواب نیومد...سیرابی گاو رو روده دیدم...تست باکتری ها رو نزدم...تست نوترکیبی رو غ زدم...تست چشم رو نزدم...و...و...و...اینایی که میگم خنگ ترین رفقام زدن...زیستم درومد 44 پنوزده تا غ داشتم
> بخدا حالم خیلی خرابه...میخوام سرمو بخارونم سوالا یکی یکی میاد جلو چشم...یه رفیق دارم ب عمرش زیستو از من بیشتر نزده بود زده 68...(نگین دروغ میگه...شک ندارم بهش)
> دیگه موندم...هر روز ساعت 12 که از خواب پا میشم(خونه ما ساعت 3ظهربیدارمیشن دیر میخوابیم اخه...)دور از چش خونوادم اهنگ گوش میدمو میزنم زیر گریه...اخه بابام سر کنکور من خ عذاب کشید...یه سال تلاشم تو صفر ضرب شد...دیگه با این زیست هیچی قبول نمیشم...ببخشید شمارم ناراحت کردم اخه زندگیم جهنم شده...بیچاره بابام
> خواستم یه دردو دلی کرده باشم



ایشالا در میای داداش ناراحت نباش وضع هیشکی معلوم نیس

منم به نظرم فصل 1 زیست 3 کاری نداشت ولی غلط زدم

----------


## sajjaad1

*نام درس*
*درصد*
*چند از 10*

ادبيات فارسي
73.4
7

عربي
44
4

معارف
72
7

زبان
22.7
2

زمين شناسي
0
1

رياضيات
16.7
2

زيست شناسي
46
5

فيزيك
23.4
2

شيمي
78.1
8



با این درصدا اون هم کنکور آسونتر پارسال پزشکی قبول شدن شما هم نگران نباش همین امسال به احتمال زیاد قبولی.رتبه 1520 منطقه 2 شده.

----------


## علی پاتر

> فراموش کن کنکور امسالو.
> منم پارسال با اینکه واقعا آماده بودم طرفای ساعت 10 و نیم حالم بد شد و زیست و فیزیکو داغون زدم ولی همونموقع فراموش کردم و خداروشکر امسال از کنکورم راضی بودم.


باریکلا ب این همه اراده...اخه من زیستمم فراموش کنم ظلمی ک ب بابام کردم همیشه جلو چشامه... :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): ش

----------


## علی پاتر

> *نام درس*
> *درصد*
> *چند از 10*
> 
> ادبيات فارسي
> 73.4
> 7
> 
> عربي
> ...


اخه پزشکی جای دور نمیذارن برن حداکثر دیگه باید ارومیه زنجان قبول شم :Yahoo (2):

----------


## علی پاتر

> ایشالا در میای داداش ناراحت نباش وضع هیشکی معلوم نیس
> 
> منم به نظرم فصل 1 زیست 3 کاری نداشت ولی غلط زدم


کنکور خیـــــــــلی ازمون ناعادلانه ایه!!من اگه زیست میذاشت ریاضیمو دیگه باید بالای 50 میزدم/...هعــــــــــــیی روزگــــــــــــار

----------


## علی پاتر

> شما که پسری..با این درصدا پزشکی قبول میشی نگران نباش.. برو خداروشکر کن دختر نیستی..یه عمره از قبل تاریخ تا به امروز داره به دخترا ظلم میشه ..ایکاش سربازی رو دخترا داشتن ولی سهمیه به این تپلی رو وزارت بهداشت بهشون میداد... نگران نباش اگه معدلت 18/5 به بالا باشه دیگه 100% قبولی


بیچاره دختـــــــــــــــرا :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (4): ما سربازی داریم :Yahoo (10):

----------


## علی پاتر

> این درصد زیستتم خیلی بد نیستا به زیر دستیات نگا کن


اره ولی میتونست خیلی بهتر باشه مــژده خانوم :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2): وولی دیگه رَضم ب رِضایک خــدا!!

----------


## eli94

> بیچاره دختـــــــــــــــراما سربازی داریم


ایکاش سربازی رو من داشتم...پارسال دانشجوی دارو بودم

----------


## علی پاتر

> بانو راه حل های کاربردیت تو حلقم!


تو حلق منم!! :Yahoo (4): ولی بانو!!!الان کلاس رانندگی ثبت نام کردم دارم میرونم یواش یواش!!



> داداش ناراحت نباش تازه پستت رو دیدم.دانشگاه سمنان یا تبریز پزشکی حتما در میای {حتما که میگم یعنی حتما}
> یه نفر رو آورده بودن مدرسه ما که صحبت کنه .درصداش اکثرا 40-50 بود پزشکی سمنان در اومد و الان داره میخونه نگران نباش درمیای{انتخاب رشتتو بده یه قلم چی واست انجام بده } یه موقع خودت انجام ندی ؟!
> خلاصه نگران نباش راحت درمیای پزشکی.{شوخی نمی کنم} امید هم نمی دم.با تشکر


تبریز ک فک نکنم بیارم!!ینی امکان نداره کسی با زیست44رو تو تبریز را بدن!!سمنان هم ک در بیام چون ازمون دوره نمیذارن برم!!موند زنجان و ... که اونم هرچی خدا بخواد دیگه!! :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (1): 



> علی جان هر چقدر هم خودتو ناراحت کنی گریه کنی حسرت بخوری حسرت تو رو بخوره.... مشکلی حل نمیشه.من یک راه بهت بگم تا زمان اعلام نتایج برو خوش بگذرون و تفریح کن و به این فکر کن که هفتاد درصد تجربی ها سیاهی لشکرن که جمع دصد کل درساشون 100 نمیشه ده درصد باقی موند هم با شرایط نامناسب میان سرجلسه ده درصد سرجلسه استرس میگیردشون میمونه ده درصد مطمین باش اینطوریه.تضمینی زیر 15000 توی یه دانشگاه خیلی خوب تهران قبولی.خودتو به دستای خدای مهربون بسپار بعضی موقع ها صلاحه چشم ادم یک چیزاییو نبینه شاید صلاح بوده چشم من فلان سوالو من نبینم تا تستشو نزنم چه بسا اگر میزدم شاید تست دام دار بود یا غلط در میومد یا خیلی چیزایه دیگه.خداوند از مادر برای ما مهریان تر و از رگ گردن نزیک تر است.
> همانا یاد خدا آرام بخش قلب هاست.
> بازم اگر خواستی صحبت کنیم بعنوان یک دوست من در خدمتم اینم ایمیل من


ممنون داش نیما!!ولی زیر15000 خ نا انصافی زیر 700نیام یه راست خودکشی :Yahoo (4): منطقه 3 ام!!




> سلام  حالا دختره ! چه رشته ای رفت ؟؟


کَــــسی نَــــمیداند!!!مهم اینه که راضیه ازش!!مگه نه؟ :Yahoo (1):

----------


## علی پاتر

> ایکاش سربازی رو من داشتم...پارسال دانشجوی دارو بودم


الان پشت کنکورین؟؟؟

----------


## علی پاتر

> ما تو خونوادمون از این مدل داستان تو دو مدل داشتیم 
> اولی دختر تجربی بود همه رو دو رقمی روش حساب می کردن سر امتحان حالش بد شد و گند زد عشق پزشکی بود ولی قبول نشد و رفت یه رشته دیگه اونم یه چن ماه گریه می کرد ولی الان می گه خدارو شکر که پزشکی قبول نشدم اصلا کار من نیست و از رشتش الان خیلی راضیه 
> دومی پسر بود رشته ریاضی اونم مشابه این شد الان اونم می گه خوب شد رتبم خوب نشد وگرنه تحت تاثیر جو می رفتم برق می خوندم که اصلا دوست ندارم ولی حالا که رفته فیزیک می خونه خیلی راضیه
> گاهی اوقات اتفاقاتی تو زندگی می افته که الان بهش بدو بیراه می گی ولی بعدا به خاطرش خدا رو شکر می کنی مطمئن باش 
> این سوسول بازیارم بزار کنار ابروی هرچی مرده بردی!!!


باشه میذارم کنار!!مشکل اینه ک راضی بودن من از رشتم کافی نیس...در ضمن منی که یه عمر با خیال پزشکی زندگی کردم دیگه هیجوقت نمیتونم از رشته ای مث فیزیوتراپی راضی باشم!!



> پسر خوب شما احیانا بورسیه که نمیخواستی؟؟؟
> باتوجه به افت درصد ها توی کنکور امسال شما خیلی راحت به رشته های پزشکی میرسی
> زیست امسال کم کمش 50 دقیقه وقت میخواست که همه ی کارشناسا گفتن
> بعد ریاضی و فیزیک غول امسال روهم خوب زدی؟؟؟
>  الان دقیقا چی میخوای؟؟؟


الان دیگه هیچی نمیخوام!!
ریاضی 30 فیزیک45 خوبه الان؟؟؟



> *   ببین دوست عزیزم داداش گلم...
> من تو یه وضعیتی بودم سال اولی که باید کنکور می دادم که همه ایمان داشتند من اگه تک نشم دو رقمی دیگه پیک خرابکاری منه نمیخوام قصه تعریف کنم چی شد فقط مقصرش خودم بودم و بس...
> اما بابام مث خدا بهم ایمان داشت_قربون خدا برم- اما میدونی وقتی رتبه من اومد و معلوم شد چیکار کردم چی گفت:
> کمرم رو شکستی پرستو...
> نه بخاطر رتبه...بماند میخوام یه چیزی بگم بعد اون وقتی دید پشیمونم دارم تلاش میکنم باورم کرد...باز امید بست ولی مشکل اینجا بود من باورم به خودم رو از دست دادم و یه کنکور دیگه-92- رو خراب کردم...
> این وسط خیلی چیزا پیش اومد و در نهایت من برگشتم تا کنکور 94 رو شرکت کنم و نمیدونم چکار کردم..و
> میدونی چرا؟باورم به خودم از دست رفته امید دارم ارزو دارم اما باور ندارم به خودم...
> اینطوری به سرم اومد؟ چیشد؟
> هیشکی نمیتونه بهت راه حل بده باید خودت بفهمی چجوری خودتو جمع کنی وگرنه میشی تکرار من...
> ...


وای ماجرای سختی داشتی تو !!افرین به این همه اراده و غیرت...



> من تو دبیرستان نمونه یکی از شهرستانای اطرافمون درس میخونم و تو خوابگاه زندگی میکنم.
> یادمه دوسال پیش یکی از بچه های پیش دانشگاهی بود که خیلی هوش داشت و زیست رو عالی میزد. کل مدرسه که چه عرض کنم کل شهرستان بهش امید داشتن دورقمی شه.
> روز کنکور میرسه و با آمادگی کامل از خواب بلند میشه و میره طرف حوزه که کنکور بده.
> در همین حال که داشته میرفته پاش توی جوی کنار خیابون گیر میکنه و با دست میخوره زمین
> دست راستش که با اون مینوشته میشکنه و نمیتونه کنکور بده ولی سال بعد کنکور داد درسته که دورقمی نشد و رتبه 900 رو فکر کنم آورد.
> این خاطره رو تعریف کردم که بگم این اتفاقا واسه هرکسی ممگنه بیوفته و خودتو واسه کنکور بعدی آماده کن.
> انشاالله که باهم رتبه خوبی رو بیاریم
> راستی یادت نره زیست رو خیلی مرور کنی که سر جلسه یادن نره.


واقعا این چیزای ککور خیلی نامردیه...یه سال تلاش کن بعد بیوفت تو جوب و همه چی پـــــر!!




> اینایی که میگن بهش فکر نکن یا چه میدونم به خدا توکل کنو اینا همش حرفه ! 
> 
> ببین من بت چی میگم ! 
> 
> پاشو برو دوس دختر بگیر خیاله همرو راحت کن عمرا فکرت منحرف شه


خـــــــــــــخخخخخخـــــ  ـــــــ اون دیگه تیر اخره داشی :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4): 



> با ماشین دور دور کن


دارم میرم رانندگی!! :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (17): 



> دادا 2 راه پیش روته
> 
> 1- بشینی هی حسرت بخوری هی برا خودت دلیلی بیاری و از بقیه بخوای آرومت کنن...
> 
> 2-بشینی با انگیزه با درس گرفتن ازین اشتباهاتت برای امسال خودتو آماده کنی...
> 
> درسته اعصابت خورده اما به نظر من اگر کاملا مسط بودی میتونستی با وجود همه این قضایا 60درصدو بزنی...پس بشین رو اون مباحثی که ضعف داری برای سال بعد قشنگ کار کن...


میبینی حتی واسه توهم سخته باور کنی کسی که ادعای تسلطش میشه 44 بزنه...میگم رفیقم ب عمرش زیستو از من بیشتر نزده بود زده 68 دیگه معنی تسلط نمیدونم چیه!! :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Fatemeh2Net

دنیا ک به آخر نرسیده از این اشتباها تجربه بگیر سال بعد با ما کنکور بده :Yahoo (1): 

Sent from my Iphone 6 using Tapatalk

----------


## علی پاتر

> دنیا ک به آخر نرسیده از این اشتباها تجربه بگیر سال بعد با ما کنکور بده
> 
> Sent from my Iphone 6 using Tapatalk


قبول شم نشم میرم!! :Yahoo (2):

----------


## soheil-ss1

> خـــــــــــــخخخخخخـــــ  ـــــــ اون دیگه تیر اخره داشی


اتفاقا اولین اقدام اسلامی اینه که بکوشی دختری زیبا (حالا نبودهم اشکال نداره) و با اخلاق گیر بیاری  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## علی پاتر

> اتفاقا اولین اقدام اسلامی اینه که بکوشی دختری زیبا (حالا نبودهم اشکال نداره) و با اخلاق گیر بیاری


اخه نه اینکه زیستو 44 زدم دکتر شدنم قطعیه!!غرورم اجازه نمیده :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
 :Yahoo (19):

----------

